# Forum > News > OC News >  MMOwned PvP Event 22nd June

## 2dgreengiant

Edit: tis for patch 2.4.2 but if u have 2.4.1 it will probs work

Rawr! Hello again MMOwned users.

As promised for ages and ages the MMOwned PvP event will take place on the 22nd June 2008 at approx 7pm GMT time to thats 7pm UK time. Sorry i don't know the time difference for other timezones  :Frown:  .

It will be hosted on a Quad core computer with 4gb of ram and there will be one realm running at the time so there should not be any lag.

There will be a portal for Horde and a portal for Alliance each leads to opposite ends of AV, vendors and healers/buff NPC's etc will be provided as well for you  :Big Grin: 

You will start off at instant level 19 with some fairly good level 19 ish gear. Yes it is a twink realm so be prepared for some hard fights . 



 There is a PvP token system in place so when you kill another player you gain a Legends token. 75 of these can be traded in for 100 battle tokens which can be used to buy better twink weapons and armor. There are also separate areas for you to buy and train things for example in one corner there is the trainers for your spells and in the other there are vendors etc.
 


 You may have some very small FPS issues to start off with so i wouldn't advise you to run alot of things at the same time as playing this unless you have a $1 billion computer  :Wink: .

Hoping to see alot of you there so i can wtfpwn you  :Big Grin: 
How to connect info below:

*Where to create an account:
**Link removed*

Intro vid

----------


## KuRIoS

looks good, i might get in and pwn u all  :Big Grin:  or...

----------


## Fault

Make a warlock and make yall my bitches lol. Make sure we also have all the level 19 abilities like imp, viodwalker, and hunters are able to tame

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Hunterz can tame yes, theres even a special area for them called pet corral so they can pick a desired pet, ill get to work on the warlock shizzle nao. Apart from that everything is ready  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zoidberg

Definately gonna be there! (I'll hope that my WoW works at that time  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Randie

Looks very smexy, gonna be there ^^

----------


## warsheep

NO! NOT JUNEEEE...!
After teh 7th of Juli, plx.....

leik, uberplx....

;_;

----------


## Sublimepwns_

what time will it be US Califorinia ish time?

----------


## 2dgreengiant

I don't' know the time difference sorry  :Frown:

----------


## Jareth123

woot! ima pwn u all muhahah

----------


## Krip

Wooh! Cannot wait, this will be an awesome event  :Wink: .

_Here is some time conversions for those in the United States:_

East Coast: Sunday, June 22, 2008 at 3:00:00 PM
Central: Sunday, June 22, 2008 at 2:00:00 PM
West Coast: Sunday, June 22, 2008 at 12:00:00 PM

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Krip i love you for those times.

----------


## Scrubs

If I'm not working or at a grad party then ill be there!

----------


## Krip

> Krip i love you for those times.



It's my pleasure man. If anyone needs the exact time wherever you live just feel free to reply in the thread or private message me and I'll give you the time as soon as possible.

Let's make this event a good one... everyone better come and make it fun!

----------


## JD

sure  :Smile:  btw, make an account for everybody if possible... or make a signup page on mmowned so you can make the accs  :Wink:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

There will be an account creation page don't worry  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kissy

This will be mental lets hope my lappy will handle this. Rar everyone better be there. Wanna pawn you all so bad. Don't forget to include hunter pet skills

----------


## -Lex

*There, i will be! 
*

----------


## niebezimienny

Gonna be there ^^ Be ready to die!:P

----------


## sorvad

It is hold on my birthday  :Smile:

----------


## Skalla

hehe, im installing wow right now  :Smile:

----------


## Mike3667

Looks like fun, I can't wait.

----------


## Forever

> There is a PvP token system in place so when you kill another player you gain a Legends token.


That basicly destroys healers  :Frown:

----------


## whitekidney

oh im in, whats the prize?

----------


## Tanzor

*This is epic!!!*

----------


## Krip

> That basicly destroys healers 
> [/color]


Well, healer are there to assist the players. Also, there is always a solution around that. Make the tokens BOE and then you can share the tokens as players will healers will most likely be getting more kills.

Hope that's a solution, or else I'm sure something else would be thought upon. We can't forget about the healers.

----------


## Forever

Simple solution, HK = badge.

----------


## soslol

LoL! dont tell me its gonna take place on wowlegends!? i was a gm there >.> i know most of the gms and the admin  :Big Grin:  prolly not, anyway i preffer a 70ish pvp event if you ask me,,,

----------


## soslol

> Well, healer are there to assist the players. Also, there is always a solution around that. Make the tokens BOE and then you can share the tokens as players will healers will most likely be getting more kills.
> 
> Hope that's a solution, or else I'm sure something else would be thought upon. We can't forget about the healers.


if you are talking about healing classes you are wrong, healers can only cast instants when the pressure is on them and they dont do much dmg so no they wont...

----------


## 2dgreengiant

A few people said to me on msn about 70 pvp but the realm is already complete so. Also theres nothing wrong with wowlegends, they have a good server host which can provide for this event

----------


## soslol

OMG!!?!? it is wowlegends! hmm i think im gonna pay an in-game visit to the gms and sirkhan before the event starts :P cu there
btw i never said that there was something wrong with the server, its a great server

DeAtHwArR  :Wink: 

they moved to someother site!? nvm they didnt i just forgot to put the -....

----------


## Snycopath

where can i download this private server ? how to install, and will it work for mac ?

----------


## -Lex

*****!!! I'm going away the whole day 22 june  major suckage =(
*

----------


## Krip

> if you are talking about healing classes you are wrong, healers can only cast instants when the pressure is on them and they dont do much dmg so no they wont...


I'm talking about the player they are assisting. Since they are being healed they will be regenerating hp therefore killing and getting more tokens to share with the healer.




> A few people said to me on msn about 70 pvp but the realm is already complete so. Also theres nothing wrong with wowlegends, they have a good server host which can provide for this event


Hmm, well this may be a good idea. Maybe though we should have two different events either on two different days or one event following another. Therefore the 19 twink server doesn't go to waste and it should be interesting  :Smile:

----------


## Pedregon

I wiill definetely be there! = )

----------


## Forever

Well 19 PvP is kinda stupid because you have like only 2 buttons to press so luck is a big factor in winning 1v1. 70 PvP should make it harder and more fun since (hopefully) there aren't so many rogues. 

Also to comment on that bit that healers can't heal when under attack: Every healing class has abillities/talents to prevent interruption!

----------


## aznboy

Looks cool. I hope i can go on this  :Big Grin: 

I bet that there is going to be alot of rogues in this event

----------


## [Shon3m]

lol wow nice work 2d im login soon its up  :Big Grin:  lol u all will lose  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Well if this event is successful and ofc im allowed then we will do another event thats level 70 pvp etc.

----------


## Forever

What about earning those PvP tokens 2d? honorable kill or killing blow?

----------


## 2dgreengiant

killing blow as far as im aware, unless some C++er wants to help me make it a group thing where if a bunch of people kill the person u all get tokens.

----------


## Forever

Tokens for every HK or maybe if that is too hard a token for every kill one of your group member makes fits better imo, allows some healers  :Smile:

----------


## Krip

> Tokens for every HK or maybe if that is too hard a token for every kill one of your group member makes fits better imo, allows some healers


Eh, but what if they turn the group into a raid... that will just not be a fair at all. They will just keep earning tokens.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

I suppose i will leave it how it is atm then get some feed back after the event then see about another one if it is successful

----------


## Forever

> Eh, but what if they turn the group into a raid... that will just not be a fair at all. They will just keep earning tokens.


It's a PvP event (not lasting forever) so I doubt people will AFK leech there.
And at least that gives healers some chance since they can't get killing blows.

----------


## Job For a Cowboy

This server had alliance when i got on and there mean!, once buddies from here come to it i will avenge!

----------


## ~Jagris

2 PM ny 1 pm texas 12 am denver 11 am cal. paris is at 8 pm moscow is at 10 pm athens at 9 the rest of ya I dont know Class Timer use this time for more help on getting to event on time

----------


## -Lex

*Level 19 EotS . That's kewl.
And good news, I can join you all after all 
*

----------


## -Lex

*If you don't know when it is:
GMT Converter
*

----------


## Evil-inside

Well im not sure that this is such a good idea

well first of all u will get minimal skills
minimal talents
and minimal power

im pretty much prefare it to be inst 70 but leave the rest as it is

but that doesnt means that im not goin to play  :Big Grin:

----------


## -Lex

> Well im not sure that this is such a good idea
> 
> well first of all u will get minimal skills
> minimal talents
> and minimal power
> 
> im pretty much prefare it to be inst 70 but leave the rest as it is
> 
> but that doesnt means that im not goin to play


Err..... the level 19 part is so that you need SKILL not just full vengeful and you click "attack" to kill someone. The twink part is the greatest of it IMO.
_Skill > gear._

----------


## spike72292

How long is the event going to last?

----------


## -Lex

> How long is the event going to last?


*The server is always up, so it may last as long as you are logged on *

----------


## Shank099

Oo i am so gonna be there!! lol i hope that shamans get WF or SS because i think they are pretty gimped without it but i am gonna be there and do my best!! xD

----------


## Ninio

Can i use all druid forms there? so i will gang everybody^^. moonkin power  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

nah but hopefully catform will be available

----------


## Forever

> Err..... the level 19 part is so that you need SKILL not just full vengeful and you click "attack" to kill someone. The twink part is the greatest of it IMO.
> _Skill > gear._


having 2 buttons is skill yes

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Well if this one works out well then mabey we can work something out for another one.

----------


## Forever

Welll they better not take my name  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vex.

OH gawd, all of the members that are in all s1 gear because they bot think that they have skillz, I will put you in line, imma be vex.

----------


## whocares111

this is gonna be sweet. kinda miss the 19s since i leveled my rogue to 29 =P

----------


## Sinsane

Lol the song at 6:40 is fitting for a Gnome!!
This is epic!!!

----------


## Sublimepwns_

happen to be any chance of winning any thing?

----------


## Chenquie

Also.. PLEASE make rule that you need you register with your MMOwned name.

----------


## Zoidberg

Yay! ITS TODAY  :Big Grin:

----------


## Murderman143

Lol yay like in 5 hour i get to play this server :wave:

----------


## Near.

It's bloody 5am in Australia. On a school day!

----------


## -Lex

> Also.. PLEASE make rule that you need you register with your MMOwned name.


*Yeah, and so you must use it ingame, and if multiple classes, you must name them for example: Puhrogue, Puhpally, Puhtwo, Puhthree etc, for less confusion*

----------


## TheBringerOfPain

Oh, yes. Today's the big day. <3

----------


## Emrah123

and whatif your name contains letters..

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> and whatif your name contains letters..


Everyone's name contains letters :P

----------


## Emrah123

> Everyone's name contains letters :P


Im still stoned, I guess you know what I mean

----------


## eldad

When we will can crate the account?

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Tt like 6:30 i will post the account creation link.

----------


## TheBringerOfPain

Go 2d! Paul may not be there, though!

----------


## yrref

Hell im in
Butta what time is it in holland then xD

----------


## 2dgreengiant

We will have to get people to ss their kills etc after the event to see who the winner was since you get teleported to AV so no proper scoring system is in place

----------


## Ninio

where is the link???

----------


## nikolaj06

Gief link now!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ninio

1 hour before oO good joke. where is the damn link??

----------


## Emrah123

lol shit ill be sleeping or at work when this starts

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Account creation added, realm will be up in few mins <3

----------


## Krip

> Account creation added, realm will be up in few mins <3


Wooh! :yuck:

GO *HORDE* TO ROLL WITH ME!

----------


## Zordin

For how long will this server be up?

----------


## 2dgreengiant

The server itself will up for ages but the pvp event will only last so long

----------


## Innit

HAI

Character length.

----------


## Zordin

Well, trying to find the food/drinks vendor but i cant find it... asked for help but green just said it was in the twink area... Anyone know how it looks?

----------


## 2dgreengiant

hes left to the vendor area  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pedregon

So far the server is great 2D = ) Good Job!

----------


## Sillyjake915

Im there, and ill try my best  :Big Grin:

----------


## Daft

Gotta reinstall WoW quick!!! :P

----------


## Skibbz

Alright heres my SS D: i'm not done yet i'm trying to squeeze in a little bit more juice to top it off heres what i got right now " GO CHUCK NORRIS!"

----------


## ubrpwnt

Lol @ Chuck norris.

----------


## Adrenalin3

I was in your party today uberpwnt, it's Adrenaline. Kekeke, too many hunters IMO.

----------


## iloman

IMO i uber pwned <3 btw anyone see me?

----------


## Sublimepwns_

evar i was owning you in wsg earlier

----------


## Eskiimo

NOTE: Last post; 4 hours ago by Sublimepwns_

Anywayz, how long does it take for account to be created? I've been waiting for more than ten minutes.

----------


## lolmanlol

Awesome...

----------


## Randie

So how long will the PvP event last?

----------


## lundish

lol IP banned for some reason xD

----------


## piree

Same here Persson, guess some1 must've pressed wrong button  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Skalla

is the event over? was it fun?  :Smile:  i couldnt join in bcuz i was to lazy to install wow but i regret it now xD

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

Not funny.
Seriously.
Not funny.

----------


## -Lex



----------


## 2dgreengiant

Haha D[Sky] seems u got pwnt.

----------


## iloman

> evar i was owning you in wsg earlier


HAHA well i mean i was doing well at first but then i got my first piece of t1 and guess i could take on all of you.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:  :Big Grin: 
Btw who is your Ingame character?

----------


## kourne

I would like to personally thank everyone who enjoyed this PvP event and to thank 2D for bringing it (yea he brought it lol). I am going to do my best on having another one hopefully, but I would like to know some feedback posted within this post ie: what was liked and what wasnt. Again i hope you enjoyed yourselves (I was at work  :Frown: ) hopefully ill make the next one..... 
Thank you,

Kourne--WoW-Legends

----------


## mpollywolly

I'mma in yah server pwnin ya nubs

----------


## Obama

This is a great realm

----------


## MitchBorden

Don't like this server too much. But if you like a server with 90% ally and lvl 19 GMs ganking constantly then this is the server for you!

----------


## ΛνeΠ

I can't seem to find the server WoWLegends anymore, extreme is acting weird, links to some dark legends guild site from '07, and 2d removed the account creation link

And how would I sign up with my name? it can't be written in the game :P

----------


## 2dgreengiant

The server is down atm and alot of main dev's have left. Please stop posting in the thread as the event is over.

----------


## fatefirst

Missed it damn...

----------


## eliteninjakimimaro

Realy Cool

----------


## EcHoEs

> The server is down atm and alot of main dev's have left. Please stop posting in the thread as the event is over.


You can't read, eliteninjakimimaro?

Some admin/mod close this thread ._.

----------


## мιяаgє

*Yay for the pointless bump, gratz to the person who bumped it !*

----------


## Gelormino

You just bumped it again..>GTFO

----------

